# Install de Windows par Qemu



## IJK (24 Décembre 2004)

Salut à tous.

Je suis en train d'installer Windows par Qemu et je dois faire des config sur Terminal.
Au moment de lancer Qemu avec la commande suivante:
*/opt/local/bin/qemu -fda floppy.img -boot a -hda hd.img -cdrom hd98.img* 
je reçois comme message d'erreur:
*Could not get DNS adress* 
J'ai essyé de trouver l'adresse DNS dans Réseau->Configurer->TCP/IP, mais il n'y a rien d'inscrit.

Quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer ce qui se passe et comment résoudre ce problème?  
Merci d'avance.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2004)

comment es-tu connecté ? ton FAI doit t'avoir donné un ou deux DNS !


----------



## IJK (24 Décembre 2004)

J'ai une connection ADSL.
Et j'ai remarqué que le portable sur lequel je boss (ibook qui n'est pas connecté) ne m'indique rien mais le imac avec lequel je visite actuellement le forum m'indique une adresse.
C'est le fait de ne pas être connecté qui donne ce résultat?


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2004)

Oui, la commande que tu as lancé exige une connexion


----------



## IJK (24 Décembre 2004)

ha o.k...
Ben j'espère que mon problème est résolu.
Merci.


----------



## silvio (6 Janvier 2005)

Ce n'est pas la commande qui nécessite une connexion, c'est qemu qui veut une adresse IP et une adresse de DNS
Donc soit tu la rentres à la mano, genre 10.0.1.1, avec par exemple les adresses DNS d'un provider soit tu te connectes durant l'installation
Et pis, y a un maladrin qui prend le contrôle de ton mac et qui ...
Nan je déconne
 :rose: 

Bon moi j'ai un autre problème. j'ai utilisé le PC de ma fille pour créer une disquette de boot Windows 98, j'ai transféré les fichiers sur une clef USB, créé mon image floppy.img, et lors du démarrage Demu me dit que ce n'est pas un "bootable disk"

Y-aurait-il des fichiers cachés que je n'aurais pas transféré sur la clef USB ?
 

Ou une super technique pour créer sa disquette virtuelle de boot ?


----------



## Berthold (7 Janvier 2005)

Même problème, mot pour mot. Le premier qui trouve n'oublie pas de donner des nouvelles


----------



## IJK (7 Janvier 2005)

J'en suis au même point.
Moi, j'ai fait une copie de la disquette sur clef USB. Peut-être que ça fausse tout...  
En tous cas, j'ai beau en faire une image, elle n'est pas reconnue.
La fenêtre DOS s'ouvre bien mais avec un message d'erreur concernant la source du boot.
J'ai même essayé de modifier les ordres de "bootage" en transforment le 'a' en 'd' puis en 'c'... Rien. :mouais:


----------



## silvio (9 Janvier 2005)

Bon ben je crois qu'on en est tous là ...
En fait, je pense que le passage par la clef USB fout le bazar

Il me manquait à l'origine effectivement des fichiers cachés, mais depuis j'ai corrigé le tir : j'ai les 30 fichiers de WIN98, mais ça boote pas ..

Bon faut dire que l'image de la disquette, elle fait pas la taille voulue : si vous avez essayé de créer une image de 1,44 Mo, ça rentre pas ...
J'en suis à 1,58 Mo ....

Comment créer cette cochonnerie d'image ...
Bon je tente un zip sur le PC, puis je transfère sur le mac et je vous raconte ...


----------



## Yuls (9 Janvier 2005)

Dans le dernier A vos Mac, il y a un tuto assez complet pour installer QEMU avec Win 98...


----------



## silvio (10 Janvier 2005)

Yuls a dit:
			
		

> Dans le dernier A vos Mac, il y a un tuto assez complet pour installer QEMU avec Win 98...



Ben ouais ... même qu'ils disent que le pb, c'est de trouver .... une image de la disquette de boot ...
 :rose: 

Bon mon zippage a lamentablement échouer ...

Et impossible de trouver une soluce sur Google

J'y retourne

Ou je vais aller sur le forum AVM

Ah ben oui forcément
 :sleep:


----------



## Thierry6 (26 Janvier 2005)

moi j'ai lancé une install du Suse Linux préconisé avec QemuX (sur un iMac 1GHz) : c'est quand même très très très lent, non ?


----------



## silvio (27 Janvier 2005)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai lancé une install du Suse Linux préconisé avec QemuX (sur un iMac 1GHz) : c'est quand même très très très lent, non ?


Oui c'est lent ...
je crois qu'avec 1 Go de mémoire, on doit commencer à pouvoir bosser ...
 :hein:


----------



## BluesJazzyman (28 Janvier 2005)

IJK a dit:
			
		

> J'en suis au même point.
> Moi, j'ai fait une copie de la disquette sur clef USB. Peut-être que ça fausse tout...
> En tous cas, j'ai beau en faire une image, elle n'est pas reconnue.
> La fenêtre DOS s'ouvre bien mais avec un message d'erreur concernant la source du boot.
> J'ai même essayé de modifier les ordres de "bootage" en transforment le 'a' en 'd' puis en 'c'... Rien. :mouais:



Je suis passé par un poste PC avec le logiciel winimage (www.winimage.com) il produit à partir de la disquette de boot, une image bootable sous PC. 
il suffit de changer l'extension, mettre *.img à la place de *.ima et le truc est lisible sans aucun problème...

Bon courage !

si vous voulez me joindre, envoyez moi un mail


----------



## IJK (29 Janvier 2005)

Cool ça... ça a l'air beaucoup plus simple comme ça.
Je viens de télécharger winimage. Je vais faire un test cet aprèm'.  
Merci BJMan...  

A + pour des houras j'espère.


----------



## IJK (21 Février 2005)

BluesJazzyman a dit:
			
		

> Je suis passé par un poste PC avec le logiciel winimage (www.winimage.com) il produit à partir de la disquette de boot, une image bootable sous PC.



ça fonctionne!!!  :rateau: fausse joie...
L'image de la disquette est enfin reconnue.
Sauf que  c'est maintenant l'image du disque *hd.img* qui n'est plus reconnue.
D'ailleurs, sous gestionnaire de disques je n'arrive même plus à suprimer une image.
Là, je calle... J'ai eu une idée, je voudrais vous l'exposer.

Avec *PQ-Drive Image* il est possible de faire des images de Disques Durs comme avec winnimage. Au lieu de créer une image dans le gestionnaire de disques, y'a pas la possibilité d'importer une image d'un disque existant du PC?

Et puis, cette histoire d'adresse DNS, quand tout sera insallé et lancé (j'espère que ça le sera un jour...) y'aura plus besoin de connection hein?


----------

